# Survived a powerpoint presentation



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm very proud of myself for surviving this. It's the longest presentation I made, about 35 slides in 35 min. Even though I just read off the script that I prepared most of the time, I kept up the pace and didn't have much awkward silences as I had before.

:banana :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All right, Deoxygenated! :boogie :boogie :boogie
It doesn't sound like you even used the Powerpoint slide timers. They hold the time to let the slide stay up before advancing for you. That would have caused an SA spike for me!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

WooHooo!!!  now you can relax.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Wow, 35 minutes! :fall Awesome!!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Presentations are always tough, good job. I usually like to go first (to get it over with). A lot of people get nervous who don't have SA doing them so pat yourself on the back for not avoiding it.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Good work! :banana


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yay deoxygenated!!!







That's the ****! :lol and you seemed totally unanxious at dinner! I had a great time


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good job!_


----------



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks guys. This is the first time that I felt like my presentation didn't suck. I spent a lot of time preparing for it.


----------



## spwill (Nov 16, 2003)

Great job! 35 mins is a long *** time. I would be dead at the 10 min mark!


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Oh damn 35 minutes?! You so rock!!! :nw :nw :nw


----------



## wingless_fairy (Jul 14, 2005)

That's fantastic! Well done!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow, congrats! That sounds really scary. :hide


----------



## nairam (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations , that's a great job!! 

Having presentations in powerpoint is what im mostly afraid of in school... :afr


----------

